# Heinkel He177 Greif



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2016)

Cool shots!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2017)

Flyable droptank prototype He177A-3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2017)

Now that's interesting...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 17, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2017)

some info about it 
Its called the SG4004 Schleppgeräte and had little performance loss for the mother plane, hard points for under the wing could better be used for other hardware like bombs. The bigger brother of the SG4004a, the SG5041 could hold 5000 kg of fuel, wich could expand the range considerable.
Mothership was a He177A-3, WNr.2236 coded TM+IU

below pics from Heinkel He177 Greiff by Creek

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 18, 2017)

With that test I always thought...why?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2017)

Increased range or/and extra heavy payloads. It was detachable when empty just like a droptank but did not occupy a hard point. Remember soviet factories were out of range, but with this it could be in range. No it was not a silly thingamabob.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 18, 2017)

Well it looks like a 300 liter drop tank. Can't imagine THAT did much for range, especially with this inherent drag. Now if they where going to scale it up like you suggested, that might be something different, but I have only seen this setup.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2017)

Vick plse read post#18 again.

"_The bigger brother of the SG4004a, the SG5041 could hold 5000 kg of fuel, wich could expand the range considerable_."


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 18, 2017)

I...I can't read...only spell. And not very well.

Regardless, still think it was ridiculous. And it looks like I was right! Hey, how about that? Well even a broken clock is right twice a day! Woo Hoo! Victory lap around the kitchen with a moon pie in my hand!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2017)

I wonder if fuel was also stored in the wing itself.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 19, 2017)

Yes, there was a 246 Imp gal/1120l fuel tank just behind the outer landing gear well in each wing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2017)

Very cool, thanks!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2017)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Heinkel He 177 Staffelwappen Abzeichen Wehrmacht | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> With that test I always thought...why?


Extended range without loosing room for payload.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2019)

Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Bomber Heinkel He 177 Staffelwappen Flugzeug Messerschmitt R | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2019)

Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Bomber Heinkel He 177 Staffelwappen Focke Wulf FW 190 Jäger | eBay

Notice prop hub


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Org. Foto 2. Weltkrieg Russland dt. Flugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2019)

I agree!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2019)

Lot 2x WK2 Foto Junkers Heinkel Bomber ? Flugzeug Staffel Wappen Kennung Winter | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

Orig. US Foto Heinkel He 177 Flugzeug am Flugplatz CHÂTEAUDUN Frankreich 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

Orig. US Foto Heinkel He 177 Flugzeug Tarn Flugplatz CHÂTEAUDUN Frankreich 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

Orig. US Foto Heinkel He 177 Flugzeug Tarn Flugplatz CHÂTEAUDUN Frankreich 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2019)

Heinkel He177 - Lot of 3 original Bundesarchive photos - ex Bryan Philpott (105) • £6.00


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 8, 2019)

Impressive line-up


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG HEINKEL 274 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2019)

Flugzeugfoto Heinkel 177 A-0 Toulouse/Frankreich 1944 (2) | eBay
Flugzeugfoto Heinkel 177 A-0 Toulouse/Frankreich 1944 (1) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG HEINKEL HE 274 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2019)

Flugzeugfoto Heinkel 177 Unternehmen Steinbock 1944 (1) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2019)

Flugzeugfoto Heinkel 177 Unternehmen Steinbock 1944 (2) | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2019)

HEINKEL 177: WW II USAAF NOSE ART CAPTURED GERMAN BOMBER; Unique | eBay

Usaaf star beute captured

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG HEINKEL HE 274/277 MIT FLUGKÖRPER 2 | eBay
FOTO FLUGZEUG HEINKEL HE 274/277 MIT FLUGKÖRPER | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 16, 2020)

What the flug is a korper? Off to the Google.............


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2020)

The "FLUGKÖRPER"means the flying object or just the rocket missile.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jan 16, 2020)

Wurger said:


> The "FLUGKÖRPER"means the flying object or just the rocket missile.


The "FLUGKÖRPER" in this case is the *Sud Ouest SO.4000 Vautour (P.S. See the correct designation of the glider 2 posts below - post #66).*
There are many photos of this pair:





Source for the above picture is Reddit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2020)

Yep... 





the pic source: Prototypes.com/Le Sud-Ouest SO-4000/III. Les maquettes NC-271 & SO M-1/2





the pic source: http://www.impdb.org/index.php?title=File:SNCASOM1_AB.jpg





the pic source: Quest: Guess what is depicted here


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 16, 2020)

Good stuff Yves


----------



## Graeme (Jan 16, 2020)

To be precise - because we love being precise on this forum - on top is the half-scale flying model of the SO 4000, the *SNCASO SO M1*.
Ended it's days on an artillery range - the glider that is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2020)

Susi






edit: better copy









foto flugzeug luftwaffe Heinkel He-177 "SK" | eBay


Entdecken Sie foto flugzeug luftwaffe Heinkel He-177 "SK" in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG EX HEINKEL HE 277 | eBay







CATCH 22 said:


> The "FLUGKÖRPER" in this case is the *Sud Ouest SO.4000 Vautour (P.S. See the correct designation of the glider 2 posts below - post #66).*
> There are many photos of this pair:
> View attachment 566923
> 
> Source for the above picture is Reddit.



FOTO FLUGZEUG MONTIERUNG FLUGOBJEKT AN HEINKEL HE 277 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 24, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2020)

Org WWII Photo: Captured & Trashed German HE-177 Bomber, Germany 1945! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG HEINKEL HE 277 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Photo: US View Abandoned Camo Painted Luftwaffe He-177 Bomber on Airfield! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 23, 2020)

Beautiful


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2020)

MD873 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 1945 Flugzeug Bomber He177 Mäander TARN TOP ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2020)

Orig. Foto Heinkel He 177 "Greif" Bomber Flugzeug Heckschütze m. Tarn Flugplatz | eBay
Orig. Foto Heinkel He 177 "Greif" Bomber Flugzeug Heckschütze m. Tarn Flugplatz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2020)

Orig. Foto Heinkel He 177 "Greif" Bomber Flugzeug Cockpit m. Tarn am Flugplatz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2020)

Orig. Foto Heinkel He 177 "Greif" Bomber Flugzeug m. Tarn Camo am Flugplatz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2020)

Orig. Foto Heinkel He 177 "Greif" Bomber Flugzeug m. Tarn Camo am Flugplatz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2020)

Orig. Foto Heinkel He 177 "Greif" Bomber Flugzeug m. Tarn Camo am Flugplatz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2020)

Orig. Foto Heinkel He 177 "Greif" Bomber Flugzeug m. Tarn Camo am Flugplatz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2020)

Orig. Foto Heinkel He 177 "Greif" Bomber Flugzeug m. Tarn Camo im Flug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2020)

Orig. Foto Heinkel He 177 "Greif" Bomber Flugzeug m. Tarn Camo im Flug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2020)

Orig. Foto Heinkel He 177 "Greif" Bomber Flugzeug m. Tarn Camo im Flug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2020)

Orig. Foto Heinkel He 177 "Greif" Bomber Flugzeug m. Tarn Camo im Flug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2020)

Orig. Foto Heinkel He 177 "Greif" Bomber Flugzeug m. Tarn Camo im Flug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2020)

Orig. Foto Heinkel He 177 "Greif" Bomber Flugzeug Cockpit im Flug über Alpen


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2020)

Orig. Foto Heinkel He 177 "Greif" Bomber Flugzeug m. Fliegerbombe im Flug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2020)

Orig. Foto Detail Flugzeugrad Heinkel He 177 Greif Bomber Flugzeug am Flugplatz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 12, 2020)

Thanks for posting these! Really brings the 177 to life.


----------



## rochie (Dec 12, 2020)

are they photoshopped or are we expected to believe they actually got 3 177's all working at the same time ! 

but to be serious, great pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 12, 2020)

Taken just before two of them burst onto flames. Agree though that these are some good shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2020)

They were not that bad. In fact 1:1 with the early b-29 was it that gastly?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 13, 2020)

yeah i know ! 

i actually like the He 177


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 13, 2020)

Same here chef!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Jimbob (Dec 18, 2020)

From my collection.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2021)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo AAF P-47 PILOTS & WRECKED GERMAN BOMBER TAIL 37 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Orig. Foto Heinkel He 177 & Messerschmitt Me 410 Flugzeug am Flugplatz LÄRZ 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2021)

Orig. Foto Detail Flugzeugrad Heinkel He 177 Greif Bomber Flugzeug am Flugplatz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2021)

Orig. Foto Notlandung KG100 Heinkel He 177 Greif Flugzeug AALBORG Dänemark 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2021)

Orig. Foto Notlandung KG100 Heinkel He 177 Greif Flugzeug AALBORG Dänemark 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2021)

*PHOTO* Captured German He-177 Bomber in RAF Colors - Excellent! | eBay

TS439 captured beute

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 GERMAN LUFTWAFFE HEINKEL HE177 TAIL GUNNER | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 24, 2021)

Bail out procedure could be interesting.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2021)

HEINKEL HE177 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

TS439 captured beute

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2021)

W599 Fotos Russland Heinkel He 177 GREIF Flugzeug Reichsfeuerzeug airplane TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie W599 Fotos Russland Heinkel He 177 GREIF Flugzeug Reichsfeuerzeug airplane TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2021)

HEINKEL HE177 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





TS439 captured beute

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2021)

*WWII photo- US GIs w/ Captured German HEINKEL He 177 GREIF Bomber plane Tail* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US GIs w/ Captured German HEINKEL He 177 GREIF Bomber plane Tail* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 4, 2021)

Love the tail turret. Wonder where this was taken and if there are any picture of the entire aircraft.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 4, 2021)

Beautiful plane, I hate none exist now

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2021)

Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Heinkel HE 177 Bomber Beladung 21 März 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Heinkel HE 177 Bomber Beladung 21 März 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2021)

HEINKEL HE177 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





TS439 captured beute

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2021)

Foto. Bilderdienst: Kampfflugzeug He-177 -19.9.1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto. Bilderdienst: Kampfflugzeug He-177 -19.9.1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2021)

HEINKEL HE177 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





TS439 captured beute

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2021)

WWII: UNKNOWN BRITISH BOMBER ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH 12TH SEPT 1944 | eBay


12TH SEPT 1944. UNKNOWN BRITISH BOMBER. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. AIR MINISTRY REF: 56713.



www.ebay.com





TS439 captured beute

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2021)

HEINKEL HE177 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





TS439 captured beute

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2021)

Orig. Foto Notlandung Heinkel He 177 "Greif" Flugzeug Bomber m. Tarn Camo 1945 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Notlandung Heinkel He 177 "Greif" Flugzeug Bomber m. Tarn Camo 1945 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Propellorhead (Jan 9, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> With that test I always thought...why?




Good question. the He177 was never a long range bomber, Limited by internal storage for 10,400 Litres of fuel. The He177 had a 7.56m Length bomb bay divided into three bays Each of the two rear bays could accommodate extra fuel bladder, but this displaced bombload








He177 bomb bay 







In a conventional He177 bomb (payload) always has to be traded off to avoid exceeding Maximum Take Off Weight. MTOW. However with the fuel trailer lifted by its own wing airfoil extra fuel can be carried without trading off bomb weight.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Propellorhead (Jan 9, 2022)

ARE


Capt. Vick said:


> Yes, there was a 246 Imp gal/1120l fuel tank just behind the outer landing gear well in each wing.


 Are you referring to these fuel cells?


----------



## Propellorhead (Jan 9, 2022)

According to WW2 He177 pilot Peter Brill, speaking from Spain in April 2005 to a symposium of former Luftwaffe airmen, nine He177 bombers were modified for a long range one way mission to bomb USA. they were expected to ditch next to Uboats for recovery. He said they were powered by 3,800hp DB613 Doppelmoteren engines driving contra rotating propellers. HE SAID one engine in each pair could be clutched to reduce fuel consumption.

Peter Brill said nine of these aircraft called *AK177 *were converted with enormous bomb bays big enough to accommodate a car,
implying the *He177 V38* prototype found at PRAGUE IN May1945 was one of these AK177 aircraft?
Brill said four were completed ready to fly and stored under camouflage nets at Sprottau, east of Berlin.

The V38 bomb bay differed by having the ventral beam/keel removed.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 10, 2022)

Propellorhead said:


> ARE
> 
> Are you referring to these fuel cells?
> 
> View attachment 654105


I guess? 🤔


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2022)

HEINKEL HE177 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





TS439 MOYES & BOWYER captured beute

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2022)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2022)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo GERMAN LUFTWAFFE He177 BOMBER on Airfield 48 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. Today I am listing many WWII aircraft photos. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII Snapshot Photo of GERMAN LUFTWAFFE He1777 BOMBER on...



www.ebay.com





covered

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2022)

Dressel/Griehl Heinkel Heinkel He177,277,274

Note this: not a lot of engine trouble as direct known course.

*He 177A-ls known to have been converted to A-3s.
NB: This list does not cover all He 177s build

AA Anti-Aircraft (fire)
CTO Crashed an Take-Off
DLH Deutsche Luft Hansa
DWT Damaged White Taxying
EA Enemy Action
EF Engine Failure
EHAG Ernst Heinkel AG
EK Erprobungskonnuanclo (Proving/Test Command)
FlUGr Flugzeugüberführungsgruppe (Aircraft Ferry Group)
PE Pilot Error
MIA Missing In Action
TOA Take-Off Accident
TS Technische Schule (Technical School)
U/C Undercarriage

332217 A-3 5J+HL 24-1-1944 3./KG100 AA kill
332355 A-3 6N+GK Unknown 2./KG100 AA kill
550074 A-5 KM+UX 10-6-1944 5./KG40 AA kill
535457 A-3 GJ+RQ 27-3-1944 II/KG40 Air raid
535732 A-3 CJ+FF 27-3-1944 II/KG40 Air raid
535854 A-3 GR+ML 27-3-1944 II/KG40 Air raid
535868 A-3 GR+MY 27-3-1944 I1/KG40 Air raid
550048 A-5 KM+TX 27-3-1944 II/KG40 Air raid
550052 A-5 KM+UB 27-3-1944 II/KG40 Air raid
550065 A-5 KM+UO 21-3-1944 5./KG40 Air raid
550069 A-5 KM+US 27-3-1944 II/KG40 Air raid
550071 A-5 KM+UU 27-3-1944 II/KG40 Air raid
550073 A-5 KM+UW 27-3-1944 II/KG40 Air raid
550081 A-5 ??+?? 27-3-1944 II/KG40 Air raid
550084 A-5 ??+?? 27-3-1944 Unknown Air raid
550157 A-5 ??+?? ??/05/44 II/KG40 Air raid
6 V6 BC+BP 28-6-1943 6thprototype Belly-landed
332484 A-3 ??+?? 5-4-1944 I/KG1 Belly-landed
535575 A-3 ??+?? 23-1-1944 II/KG40 Belly-landed
535740 A-3 CJ+FN 20-2-1944 II/KG40 Belly-landed
535749 A-3 CJ+FW 24-3-1944 I/KG100 Belly-landed
550061 A-5 KM+UK Unknown II/KG40 Blown up
550147 A-5 F8+LP ??/08/44 11/KG40 Blown up
550149 A-5 ??+?? ??/08/44 II/KG40 Blown up
550155 A-5 ??+?? ??/08/44 II/KG40 Blown up
550202 A-5 F8+KH ??/08/44 V31,II/KG40 Blown up
550220 A-5 ??+?? ??/08/44 11/KG40 Blown up
550225 A-5 ??+?? ??/08/44 II/KG40 Blown up
22 A-07 GA+QP 10-2-1942 ESt177 Burned out
15155 A-1 GI+BP ??/05/43 V29(guntrials) Burned out
24 A-09 GA+QR 20-6-1944 V10 Cannibalised
550003 A-5 KM+TC 22-2-1944 4./KG100 Collided
332146 A-3 VD+XV 15-6-1944 5./KG1 Collision
1 V1 CB+RP 3-10-1941 lstprototype Crashed
2 V2 CB+RQ 27-6-1940 2ndprototype Crashed
3 V3 D-AGIG 24-4-1940 3rdprototype Crashed
19 A-04 GA+QM 24-4-1943 V26,KdE Crashed
28 A-013 GA+QV 16-7-1942 ESt177 Crashed
15161 A-1 GI+BV 2-9-1942 Long-range recce Crashed
15164 A-1 GI+BY 23-5-1942 KG100 Crashed
15180 A-1 BL+FJ 29-1-1943 I/FKG50 Crashed
15191 A-1* BL+FU 2-2-1943 DVL,trials Crashed
15197 A-1 DH+CW 15-3-1944 2./KG1 Crashed
15199 A-1* DH+CY ??/05/43 I/KG1 Crashed
15203 A-1* V4+UC 5-4-1944 V27,1./KG1 Crashed
15207 A-1 VE+UG 23-11-1943 IV/KG40 Crashed
15215 A-1 VE+UO 21-12-1942 ESt177 Crashed
15250 A-1 VD+HY Unknown Unknown Crashed
15252 A-1* E8+FK 13-1-1943 I/FKG50 Crashed
15263 A-1 VF+RM 27-1-1943 I/FKG50 Crashed
332101 A-1" VF+QA 13-11-1943 V19(DB610s) Crashed
135006 A-3 ND+SA 15-6-1944 FFS(B)16 Crashed
135010 A-3 ND+SE 2-6-1944 ESt177 Crashed
332198 A-3 5J+DL 22-1-1944 3./KG100 Crashed
332204 A-3 5J+AK 15-11-1943 3./KG100 Crashed
332212 A-3 5J+NK 8-1-1944 2./KG100 Crashed
332216 A-3 ??+?? 2-1-1944 I/KG40 Crashed
332235 A-3 6N+HK 22-4-1944 2./KG100 Crashed
332241 A-3 SL+WW 28-1-1944 I/KG100 Crashed
332251 A-3 5J+DH 18-2-1944 I/KG100 Crashed
332394 A-3 6N+BM 8-5-1944 I/KG100 Crashed
332471 A-3 V4+GH 20-3-1944 I/KG1 Crashed
332475 A-3 V4+FL 1-4-1944 3./KG1 Crashed
332495 A-3 V4+JS 1-8-1944 8./KG1 Crashed
332507 A-3 DW+CK 30-4-1944 1/KG100 Crashed
332518 A-3 DW+CV 15-6-1944 4./KG1 Crashed
332555 A-3 ??+?? 25-2-1944 I/KG100 Crashed
335003 A-3 ??+?? Unknown DBtrials Crashed
535460 A-3 GJ+RS 23-1-1944 II/KG40 Crashed
535680 A-3 F8+LH 29-2-1944 I/KG40 Crashed
535683 A-3 ??+?? 21-11-1943 II/KG40 Crashed
535745 A-3 CJ+FS 21-1-1944 1./KG40 Crashed
535755 A-3 ??+?? 28-11-1944 EK36 Crashed
535848 A-3 6N+AU 27-5-1944 10./KG100 Crashed
535670 A-3 F8+SK 9-6-1944 2./KG40 Crashed (EA) Dressel/Griehl are wrong its the 10-6-44 Airwar ww2 The Pilots.
20 A-05 GA+QN 13-6-1942 KdE Crashed (EF)
26 A-011 GA+QT 17-2-1942 KdE Crashed (EF)
15247 A-1 VD+UV Unknown I/FKG50,I/KG40 Crashed (EF)
15269 A-1 VF+RR 23-1-1943 I/KG40 Crashed (EF)
535446 A-3 GJ+RH 15-9-1943 KdE Crashed (EF)
535730 A-3 CJ+FD 22-1-1944 I/KG40 Crashed (EF)
550079 A-5 F8+FM 2-5-1944 4./KG40 Crashed (EF)
550142 A-5 ??+?? ??/05/44 II/KG40 Crashed (icing)
15259 A-1 VF+RI 28-11-1942 I/KG40 Crashed (PE)
535694 A-3 F8+GH 3-5-1944 1./KG40 Crashed (PE)
535748 A-3 CJ+FV 29-1-1944 1./KG40 Crashed (PE)
550141 A-5 6N+BC 14-5-1944 11/KG100 Crashed (PE)
15220 A-1 VE+UT 5-7-1943 Unknown Crash-landed
15230 A-1 VD+UE Unknown I/FKG50 Crash-landed
15278 A-1 BF+TC 12-6-1944 FFS(B)31 Crash-landed
332121 A-1" ??+?? 1-2-1944 V36,KdE Crash-landed
332154 A-3 ??+?? 22-4-1944 12./KG100 Crash-landed
332157 A-3 ??+?? Unknown I/KG1 Crash-landed
332203 A-3 ??+?? 14-11-1943 III/KG100 Crash-landed
332225 A-3 5J+VL 21-1-1944 2./KG40 Crash-landed
535371 A-3 GP+WV 26-11-1943 II/KG40 Crash-landed
535533 A-3 NN+QA ??/01/44 11/KG40 Crash-landed
535549 A-3 NN+QP 14-1-1944 KdE Crash-landed
535554 A-3 NN+QU 17-12-1943 II/KG40 Crash-landed

535559 A-3 NN+QY 28-12-1943 II/KG40 Crash-landed
550031 A-5 6N+LM 15-5-1944 4./KG100 Crash-landed
550082 A-5 ??+?? ??/06/44 I/KG40 Crash-landed
550258 A-5 6N+MP 27-7-1944 6./KG100 Crash-landed
135016 A-3 ND+SK 28-6-1943 ESt177 CTO
332540 A-3 V4+HL 18-7-1944 3./KG1 CTO
550257 A-5 GM+DA 7-7-1944 6./KG40 CTO
27 A-012 GA+QU 14-10-1942 ESt177 Damaged
35 A-020 ??+?? 16-4-1942 ESt177 Damaged
32001 A-0 DR+IJ Unknown EHAG Damaged
32003 A-0 DR+IL 6-11-1942 IV/KG40 Damaged
32012 A-0 DR+IT Unknown IV/KG40 Damaged
332200 A-3 ??+?? 21-3-1944 I/KG100 Damaged
550006 A-5 6N+DM 9-5-1944 4./KG100 Darnaged
550153 A-5 ??+?? 24-5-1944 II/KG40 Ditched
332193 A-3 ??+?? ??/01/44 I/KG40 DWT
332218 A-3 ??+?? ??/01/44 I/KG40 DWT
335002 A-3 ??+?? Unknown TS2 DWT
535692 A-3 ??+?? 24-3-1944 II/KG40 DWT
550041 A-5 KM+TQ Unknown II/KG40 DWT
15240 A-1 VD+UO 28-1-1943 I/FKG50 Enemy action
15242 A-1 VD+UQ 17-1-1943 I/FKG50 Enemy action
15256 A-1 VF+RF 21-2-1944 EK25 Enemy action
15262 A-1 VF+RL 21-2-1944 EK25 Enemy action
332195 A-3 ??+?? 5-3-1944 II/KG40 Enemy action
332229 A-3 V4+PT 28-7-1944 9./KG1 Enemy action
332351 A-3 V4+CN 28-7-1944 8.KG1 Enemy action
332364 A-3 KP+PN 21-5-1944 I/KG1 Enemy action
535448 A-3 GJ+RJ 23-1-1944 II/KG40 Enemy action
535555 A-3 NN+QV 23-1-1944 II/KG40 Enemy action
535562 A-3 F8+LM 24-12-1943 II/KG40 Enemy action
535747 A-3 F8+HH 21-1-1944 I/KG40 Enemy action
550034 A-5 6N+FM 17-5-1944 4./KG100 Enemy action
550087 A-5 ??+?? 14-6-1944 6./KG40 Enemy action
550255 A-5 GP+RX 5-7-1944 6./KG40 Enemy action
21 A-06 GA+QO 20-2-1942 KdE Engine failure
15171 A-1 BL+FA 15-5-1943 KdE,ESt177 Engine failure
15172 A-1 BL+FB 14-4-1942 Arado Engine failure
15275 A-1 VF+RX 7-5-1944 11./KG40 Engine failure
15280 A-1 5J+EH 21-11-1943 1./KG4 Engine failure
332104 A-1" VF+QD 12-1-1943 V22,KdE(to Engine failure
332110 A-1 VF+QJ 30-1-1943 Unknown Engine failure
332366 A-3 V4+EN 27-6-1944 5./KG1 Engine failure
332474 A-3 V4+LP 27-6-1944 6./KG1 Engine failure
332477 A-3 ??+?? 8-4-1944 I/KG1 Engine failure
332497 A-3 V4+HS 26-6-1944 8./KG1 Engine failure
332536 A-3 ??+?? 10-6-1944 I/KG1 Engine failure
332610 A-3 V4+IN 28-7-1944 5./KG1 Engine failure
550191 A-5 F8+BB 23-5-1944 I/KG40 Engine failure
15154 A-1 GI+BO 8-2-1942 KdE Engine fire
15271 A-1 VF+RT ??/06/44 DLH Engine fire
332201 A-3 ??+?? 30-1-1944 I/KG100 Engine fire
332209 A-3 ??+?? 30-1-1944 I/KG100 Engine fire
535445 A-3 GJ+RG 21-11-1943 II/KG40 Engine fire
535556 A-3 NN+QW 26-11-1943 II/KG40 Engine fire
332189 A-3 5J+AL 25-2-1944 3./KG100 Fighter kill
332214 A-3 5J+RL 5-3-1944 3./KG100 Fighter kill
332224 A-3 6N+TL 22-3-1944 I/KG100 Fighter kill
332232 A-3 TM+IO 5-1-1944 2./KG40 Fighter kill
535459 A-3 F8+LK 8-4-1944 2./KG40 Fighter kill
535695 A-3 ??+?? ??/02/44 II/KG40 Fighter kill
535696 A-3 ??+?? 23-11-1944 II/KG40 Fighter kill
550067 A-5 F8+BN 10-6-1944 4./KG40 Fighter kill
550173 A-5 ??+?? 9-7-1944 4./KG40 Fighter kill
550198 A-5 F8+BK 7-6-1944 2./KG40 Fighter kill
550204 A-5 F8+FK 7-6-1944 2./KG40 Fighter kill
535672 A-3 ??+?? 25-12-1943 II/KG40 Fighter victory
535862 A-3 GR+MT 10-3-1944 10./KG100 Flying accident
15258 A-1 5J+CK 23-10-1943 I/KG100 Force-landed
332143 A-3 VD+XS 21-12-1943 4./KG100 Force-landed
332147 A-3 V4+IV 26-6-1944 10./KG1 Force-landed
332210 A-3 5J+IL 20-2-1944 3./KG100 Force-landed
332220 A-3 5J+IH 4-2-1944 I/KG100 Force-landed
535436 A-3 GP+WX 15-3-1944 12./KG100 Force-landed
535442 A-3 GJ+RD 10-11-1943 II/KG40 Force-landed
535794 A-3 ??+?? 25-3-1944 I/KG40 Force-landed
4 V4 ??+?? 8-6-1941 4thprototype Ground contact
332407 A-3 ??+?? 16-4-1944 10./KG100 Ground contact
332511 A-3 V4+BK 29-4-1944 2./KG1 Ground contact
332543 A-3 V4+KL 28-6-1944 3./KG1 Ground contact
335001 A-3 ??+?? 24-6-1944 V15 Ground contact
332410 A-3 ??+?? 13-4-1944 I/KG1 Instrument failure
32 A-017 GA+QZ 6-5-1942 ESt177 Landing accident
15225 A-1 VE+UY Unknown I/FKG50 Landing accident
15241 A-1* VD+UP 20-1-1943 I/FKG50 Landing accident
332401 A-3 ??+?? 16-4-1944 I/KG1 Landing accident
535551 A-3 NN+QR 21-11-1943 II/KG40 Landing accident
535553 A-3 NN+QT 26-11-1943 II/KG40 Landing accident
15233 A-1* E8+FH 16-1-1943 I/FKG50 MIA
332206 A-3 5J+KK 2-3-1943 2./KG100 MIA
332227 A-3 5J+QL 22-2-1944 3./KG100 MIA
535447 A-3 F8+EN 23-1-1944 5./KG40 MIA
535557 A-3 F8+IN 28-12-1943 5./KG40 MIA
535569 A-3 ??+?? ??/01/44 II/KG40 MIA
535731 A-3 F8+LK 8-6-1944 2./KG40 MIA
535735 A-3 CJ+FI 23-1-1944 II/KG40 MIA
535741 A-3 CJ+FO 21-1-1944 1./KG40 MIA
550080 A-5 ??+?? 14-6-1944 4./KG40 MIA
550117 A-5 F8+HN 7-6-1944 5./KG40 MIA
550175 A-5 F8+11-1 10-6-1944 1./KG40 MIA
550197 A-5 F8+KK 8-6-1944 2./KG40 MIA
550199 A-5 F8+DH 10-6-1944 1./KG40 MIA
550206 A-5 F8+MH 7-6-1944 1./KG40 MIA
550210 A-5 ??+?? 5-7-1944 4./KG40 MIA
550211 A-5 F8+MK 8-6-1944 2./KG40 MIA
550215 A-5 F8+FH 13-6-1944 1./KG40 MIA
535679 A-3 F8+PN 12-2-1944 5./KG40 Night-fighter kill
535743 A-3 CJ+FQ 21-1-1944 1./KG40 Night-fighter kill
550068 A-5 KM+UR 27-3-1944 II/KG40 Night-Fighter kill
550083 A-5 ??+?? 8-6-1944 6./KG40 Night-fighter kill
550098 A-5 ??+?? 14-6-1944 4./KG40 Night-fighter kill
550195 A-5 ??+?? 5-7-1944 6./KG40 Night-fighter kill
550203 A-5 TM+IG 5-7-1944 6./KG40 Night-fighter kill
332222 A-3 5J+PK 24-2-1944 2./KG100 Operational loss
332231 A-3 5J+ZL 22-1-1944 2./KG40 Operational loss
332357 A-3 6N+IK 20-4-1944 2./KG100 Operational loss
332375 A-3 6N+OK 19-3-1944 2./KG100 Operational loss
332379 A-3 6N+AK 19-4-1944 2./KG100 Operational loss
332506 A-3 ??+?? 26-4-1944 3./KG100 Operational loss
535367 A-3 F8+KM 26-11-1943 4./KG40 Operational loss
535369 A-3 F8+MM 26-11-1943 4./KG40 Operational loss
535443 A-3 F8+BN 21-11-1943 5./KG40 Operational loss
535444 A-3 F8+EP 26-11-1943 II/KG40 Operational loss
535566 A-3 F8+IM 26-11-1943 II/KG40 Operational loss
535677 A-3 F8+DM 26-11-1943 II/KG40 Operational loss
535684 A-3 F8+BP 26-11-1943 II/KG40 Operational loss
15229 A-1 VD+UD ??/05/43 Trainer Pilot error
332408 A-3 ??+?? 10-5-1944 I/KG1 Pilot error
332478 A-3 ??+?? 17-4-1944 I/KG1 Pilot error
332538 A-3 ??+?? 23-5-1944 I/KG1 Pilot error
332546 A-3 ??+?? 5-6-1944 I/KG1 Pilot error
535365 A-3 GP+WO 23-8-1943 KdE Pilot error
535439 A-3 GJ+RA ??/01/44 II/KG40 Pilot error
332221 A-3 ??+?? 21-1-1944 I/KG100 Propeller ciamage
550002 A-5 KM+TB 8-5-1945 V38,KdE Remains at Prague-Rusiye
23 A-08 GA+QQ 28-6-1943 V9,V102 Scrapped
31 A-016 GA+QY Unknown EHAG Scrapped
535550 A-3 NN+QQ 30-8-1944 V101(B-5) Scrapped
550036 A-5 KM+TL 26-6-1944 V103,KdE Scrapped
16 A-01 DL+AP 8-7-1941 EHAG TOA
29 A-014 GA+QW 4-7-1942 ESt177 TOA
15208 A-1 VE+UH 3-4-1943 4./KG1 TOA
34 A-019 ??+?? 16-4-1942 KdE Total loss
15157 A-1 GI+BR 9-10-1943 Zerstörer Total loss
15214 A-1 VE+UN 28-5-1943 KdE Total loss
15231 A-1 VD+UF 13-11-1942 KdE Total loss
15232 A-1 VD+UG 14-11-1942 KdE Total loss
332109 A-1 VF+QI 2-6-1943 Unknown Total loss
535560 A-3  NN+QZ 21-1-1944 I/KG100 Total loss
332539 A-3 ??+?? 15-5-1955 1/KG1 Tyre defects
332187 A-3 ??+?? ??/01/44 I/KG40 U/C failure
332389 A-3 ??+?? 10-5-1944 I/KG1 U/C failure
535438 A-3 GP+WZ ??/01/44 II/KG40 U/C failure
535561 A-3 ??+?? ??/01/44 II/KG40 U/C failure
550056 A-5 KM+UF ??/05/44 II/KG40 U/C failure
550086 A-5 ??+?? ??/06/44 II/KG40 U/C failure
7 V7 SF+TB 28-6-1943 7thprototype Unknown
8 V8 SF+TC 28-6-1943 8thprototype Unknown
17 A-02 DL+AQ 28-6-1943 KdE Unknown
18 A-03 DL+AR 12-11-1941 EHAG,KdE Unknown
25 A-010 GA+QS 26-6-1944 V11 Unknown
30 A-015 GA+QX 28-6-1943 V18(Zerstörer) Unknown
33 A-018 ??+?? 15-4-1942 EHAG Unknown
32002 A-0 DR+IK 17-8-1943 11./KG40 Unknown
32004 A-0 F8+DV 3-2-1944 11./KG40 Unknown
32011 A-0 DR+IS 30-11-1943 KdE Unknown
15151 A-1 GI+BL 22-7-1943 V12(armament) Unknown
15152 A-1 GI+BM ??/05/43 V14(Kehl111) Unknown
15153 A-1 GI+BN 28-4-1944 V25,ESt177 Unknown
15156 A-1 GI+BQ ??/05/43 I/FKG50 Unknown
15159 A-1 GI+BT ??/05/43 2ndKehlIIIa/c Unknown
15160 A-1 Gl+BU ??/05/43 Zerstörer Unknown
15162 A-1 GI+BW 28-5-1943 3rdKehlIIIa/c Unknown
15163 A-1 GI+BX ??/05/43 Zerstörer Unknown
15165 A-1 GI+BZ ??/05/43 Zerstörer Unknown
15166 A-1 ??+?? Unknown I/KG40 Unknown
15167 A-1 ??+?? Unknown I/KG40 Unknown
15168 A-1 ??+?? ??/05/43 I/KG40 Unknown
15169 A-1 ??+?? ??/05/43 KG100 Unknown
15170 A-1 ??+?? ??/05/43 Zerstörer Unknown
15173 A-1 BL+FC ??/06/43 Kehltrainer Unknown
15174 A-1 BL+FD Unknown Kehltrainer Unknown
15175 A-1 BL+FH 15-7-1943 I/KG40 Unknown
15176 A-1 BL+FF Unknown Kehltrainer Unknown
15177 A-1 BL+FG Unknown TS2 Unknown
15178 A-1 BL+FH Unknown I/KG40 Unknown
15179 A-1 BL+FI ??/05/43 Zerstörer Unknown
15181 A-1 BL+FK Unknown Kehltrainer Unknown
15182 A-1 BL+FL Unknown I/KG40 Unknown
15183 A-1 BL+FM ??/05/43 Kehltrainer Unknown
15184 A-1 BL+FN ??/05/43 Kehltrainer Unknown
15185 A-1 BL+FO ??//43 Kehltrainer Unknown
15186 A-1 BL+FP ??/05/43 Kehltrainer Unknown
15187 A-1 BL+FQ ??/05/43 Kehltrainer Unknown
15188 A-1 BL+FR ??/05/43 Kehltrainer Unknown
15189 A-1 BL+FS ??/05/43 Kehltrainer Unknown
15190 A-1 BL+FT 8-2-1942 KdE,trials Unknown
15192 A-1 BL+FV 14-5-1943 DB,trials Unknown
15193 A-1 BL+FW ??/05/43 Kehltrainer Unknown
15194 A-1 BL+FX ??/05/43 Kehltrainer Unknown


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2022)

15195 A-1 BL+FY 25-1-1943 KdE,trials Unknown
15196 A-1 BL+FZ ??/05/43 Kehltrainer Unknown
15198 A-1 DH+CX ??/05/43 I/KG1 Unknown
15200 A-1 DH+CZ ??/05/43 Kehltrainer Unknown
15201 A-1 VE+UA ??/05/43 Kehltrainer Unknown
15202 A-1 VE+UB ??/02/44 II/KG40 Unknown
15204 A-1 VE+UD ??/05/43 Kehltrainer Unknown
15205 A-1 VE+UE ??/05/43 Kehltrainer Unknown
15206 A-1 VE+UF ??/05/43 Kehltrainer Unknown
15209 A-1 VE+UI ??/05/43 Kehltrainer Unknown
15210 A-1 VE+UJ Unknown Long-rangerecce Unknown
15211 A-1 VE+UK Unknown Long-rangerecce Unknown
15212 A-1 VE+UL Unknown Long-rangerecce Unknown
15213 A-1 VE+UM Unknown ESt177 Unknown
15217 A-1 VE+UQ ??/05/43 KdE,Rechlin Unknown
15218 A-1 VE+UR 14-1-1943 KdE,DBtrials Unknown
15219 A-1 VE+US Unknown KdE,trials Unknown
15221 A-1 VE+UU Unknown EHAG,I/KG40 Unknown
15222 A-1 VE+UV 10-4-1944 I/FKG50,FFS(B)15 Unknown
15223 A-1 VE+UW Unknown I/FKG50 Unknown
15224 A-1 VE+UX Unknown I/FKG50 Unknown
15226 A-1 VD+UA 24-6-1944 FFS(B)31 Unknown
15227 A-1 VD+UB ??/05/43 Trainer Unknown
15228 A-1 VD+UC ??/06/43 KdE Unknown
15234 A-1 VD+Ul Unknown I/FKG50 Unknown
15235 A-1 VD+UJ Unknown I/FKG50 Unknown
15236 A-1 VD+UK 30-1-1943 I/FKG50 Unknown
15237 A-1 VD+UL Unknown I/FKG50 Unknown
15238 A-1 VD+UM Unknown I/FKG50 Unknown
15239 A-1 VD+UN Unknown I/FKG50 Unknown
15243 A-1 VD+UR Unknown I/FKG50 Unknown
15244 A-1 VD+US 26-6-1943 ESt177,I/FKG50 Unknown
15245 A-1 VD+UT ??/05/43 I/FKG50 Unknown
15246 A-1 VD+UU ??/05/43 I/FKG50 Unknown
15248 A-1 F8+HU Unknown 10./KG40 Unknown
15249 A-1 VD+HX Unknown I/FKG50 Unknown
15251 A-1 VF+RA Unknown I/FKG50 Unknown
15253 A-1* VF+RC ??/05/43 Trainer Unknown
15254 A-1* VF+RD 11-2-1944 V20,DVL Unknown
15255 A-1 VF+RE ??/05/43 I/KG4 Unknown
15257 A-1 VF+RG Unknown I/FKG50 Unknown
15260 A-1 VF+RJ! ??/05/43 FFS(B)16 Unknown
15261 A-1 VF+RK ??/05/43 I/KG4 Unknown
15264 A-1 VF+RN ??/05/43 I/KG40 Unknown
15265 A-1 VF+RO 12-8-1943 I/KG40 Unknown
15266 A-1 VF+RP ??/05/43 Trainer Unknown
15267 A-1 VF+RQ Unknown Trainer Unknown
15270 A-1 VF+RS ??/05/43 Trainer Unknown
15272 A-1 VF+RU 2-5-1944 I/FKG50,FFS(B)31 Unknown
15273 A-1 VF+RV ??/05/43 FFS(B)31 Unknown
15274 A-1 F8+OV 24-4-1944 11./KG40 Unknown
15276 A-1 F8+NV 2-4-1944 11./KG40 Unknown
15277 A-1 BF+TB Unknown KdE(A-3pattern) Unknown
15279 A-1 BF+TD ??/05/43 I/KG40 Unknown
332102 A-1* VF+QB 2-3-1944 V21(Kehl) Unknown
332103 A-1 VF+QC 5-5-1943 lstKehla/c Unknown
332106 A-1 VF+QF ??/01/43 EHAG Unknown
332111 A-1 VF+QK 18-4-1944 F1UGr1 Unknown
332112 A-1* VF+QL ??/06/44 V23(DB610s) Unknown
135007 A-3 ND+SB Unknown Luftwaffe Unknown
135008 A-3 ND+SC 28-1-1943 ESt177 Unknown
1350(19 A-3 ND+SD Unknown Luftwaffe Unknown
135011 A-3 ND+SF Unknown Luftwaffe Unknown
135012 A-3 ND+SG Unknown Luftwaffe Unknown
135013 A-3 ND+SH Unknown Luftwaffe Unknown
135014 A-3 ND+SI Unknown Luftwaffe Unknown
135015 A-3 ND+SJ Unknown Luftwaffe Unknown
135018 A-3 ND+SM Unknown V30 Unknown
135020 A-3 ND+SO Unknown LTtrials Unknown
135024 A-3 ND+SS 6-11-1943 V24,KdE Unknown
332169 A-3 ??+?? 22-1-1944 I/KG100 Unknown
332226 A-3 ??+?? 22-12-1943 I/KG100 Unknown
332230 A-3 6N+WL ??/10/44 3./KG100 Unknown
332365 A-3 KP+PO 21-3-1944 I/KG100 Unknown
332367 A-3 KP+PQ ??/10/44 2./KG100(6N+EK) Unknown
332385 A-3 ??+?? 24-3-1944 I/KG100 Unknown
332444 A-3 F8+EP 26-11-1943 6./KG40 Unknown
332473 A-3 D7+BK Unknown Unknown Unknown
332618 A-3 6N+AS Unknown I/KG100 Unknown
332628 A-3 ??+?? Unknown Wekusta2/0bdL Unknown
332629 A-3 ??+?? Unknown Wekusta2/01IL Unknown
355055 A-3 ??+?? 3-3-1943 KdE Unknown
355056 A-3 ??+?? 22-7-1943 V28,KdE Unknown
355078 A-3 ??+?? 26-6-1943 KdE Unknown
535352 A-3 GP+WB Unknown Unknown Unknown
535353 A-3 GP+WC Unknown V32 Unknown
535354 A-3 GP+WD Unknown V33 Unknown
535364 A-3 GP+WN 20-12-1943 V34,KdE Unknown
535366 A-3 GP+WP 28-6-1944 V35,KdE Unknown
535370 A-3 GP+WU 29-11-1943 I/KG40 Unknown
535372 A-3 F8+GH 12-9-1943 4./KG40 Unknown
535437 A-3 GP+WY 28-10-1943 KdE Unknown
535441 A-3 GJ+RC ??/02/44 II/KG40 Unknown
535454 A-3 GJ+RP 17-12-1943 2./KG40 Unknown
535552 A-3 NN+QS ??/09/43 KdE(toA-5) Unknown
535673 A-3 F8+DX 8-6-1944 12./KG40 Unknown
535674 A-3 ??+?? ??/02/44 II/KG40 Unknown
535675 A-3 ??+?? Unknown II/KG40 Unknown
535678 A-3 F8+CV 27-3-1944 11./KG40 Unknown
535682 A-3 ??+?? ??/02/44 II/KG40 Unknown
535687 A-3 F8+KH Unknown 1./KG40 Unknown
535689 A-3 ??+?? ??/02/44 II/KG40 Unknown
535690 A-3 F8+MK 26-3-1944 1./KG40 Unknown
535733 A-3 F8+PV 28-1-1944 11./KG40 Unknown
535736 A-3 CJ+FJ 21-1-1944 I/KG100 Unknown
535751 A-3 CJ+FY ??/02/44 I/KG40 Unknown
535752 A-3 F8+AU 2-6-1944 10./KG40 Unknown
535753 A-3 ??+?? 23-1-1944 II/KG40 Unknown
535758 A-3 F8+MK 22-3-1944 2./KG40 Unknown
535849 A-3 GR+MG Unknown III/KG100 Unknown
535850 A-3 GR+MH 28-6-1944 V40,KdE Unknown
535852 A-3 F8+QU 20-5-1944 10./KG40 Unknown
535857 A-3 F8+AX 3-6-1944 12./KG40 Unknown
535865 A-3 GR+MW Unknown II/KG40 Unknown
535866 A-3 GR+MX Unknown 8./KG100 Unknown
535869 A-3 GR+MZ ??/01 /44 II/KG40 Unknown
535870 A-3 F8+TV 3-2-1944 11./KG40 Unknown
550001 A-5 6N+FM 9-10-1944 4./KG40 Unknown
550004 A-5 6N+CM 9-10-1944 4./KG100 Unknown
550033 A-5 6N+EM 9-10-1944 4./KG100 Unknown
550035 A-5 KM+TK 30-6-1944 KdE Unknown
550038 A-5 KM+TN 25-5-1944 V37,KdE Unknown
550039 A-5 KM+TO Unknown II/KG10 Unknown
550040 A-5 KM+TP Unknown II/KG100 Unknown
550042 A-5 6N+IM 9-10-1944 4./KG100 Unknown
550043 A-5 6N+HM 9-10-1944 4./KG100 Unknown
550044 A-5 6N+HN 9-10-1944 4./KG100 Unknown
550045 A-5 6N+KM 9-10-1944 4./KG100 Unknown
550046 A-5 6N+BM 9-10-1944 4./KG100 Unknown
550047 A-5 6N+GM ??/10/44 EK36 Unknown
550049 A-5 KM+TY 2-5-1944 V39,KdE Unknown
550054 A-5 KM+UD 9-10-1944 6./KG100 Unknown
550055 A-5 KM+UE ??/06/44 EHAG Unknown
550057 A-5 KM+UG ??/09/44 II/KG40 Unknown
550060 A-5 KM+UJ Unknown II/KG40 Unknown
550072 A-5 6N+MM 9-10-1944 4./KG100 Unknown
550076 A-5 6N+LP 9-10-1944 6./KG100 Unknown
550090 A-5 ??+?? 13-7-1944 II/KG40 Unknown
550120 A-5 6N+AN 9-10-1944 5./KG100 Unknown
550121 A-5 6N+HP 9-10-1944 6./KG100 Unknown
550122 A-5 6N+BN 9-10-1944 5./KG100 Unknown
550123 A-5 F8+CU 26-5-1944 10./KG40 Unknown
550125 A-5 6N+IP 9-10-1944 6./KG100 Unknown
550127 A-5 6N+CC 9-10-1944 II/KG100 Unknown
550128 A-5 6N+CN 9-10-1944 5./KG100 Unknown
550129 A-5 F8+DX 20-6-1944 11./KG40 Unknown
550130 A-5 6N+MM 9-10-1944 4./KG100 Unknown
550131 A-5 6N+DN 9-10-1944 5./KG100 Unknown
550132 A-5 6N+EN 9-10-1944 5./KG100 Unknown
550133 A-5 6N+AC 9-10-1944 II/KG100 Unknown
550134 A-5 6N+FN 9-10-1944 5./KG100 Unknown
550135 A-5 6N+MN 9-10-1944 5./KG100 Unknown
550136 A-5 6N+HN 9-10-1944 5./KG100 Unknown
550137 A-5 6N+IN 9-10-1944 5./KG100 Unknown
550138 A-5 6N+KN 9-10-1944 5./KG100 Unknown
550139 A-5 6N+GN 9-10-1944 5./KG100 Unknown
550140 A-5 6N+LM 9-10-1944 5./KG100 Unknown
550145 A-5 ??+?? Unknown II/KG40 Unknown
550146 A-5 ??+?? 14-6-1944 4./KG40 Unknown
550150 A-5 6N+FP 9-10-1944 6./KG100 Unknown
550151 A-5 6N+KP 9-10-1944 6./KG100 Unknown
550158 A-5 6N+DM 9-10-1944 4./KG100 Unknown
550159 A-5 6N+CP 9-10-1944 6./KG100 Unknown
550160 A-5 6N+EP 9-10-1944 6./KG100 Unknown
550161 A-5 6N+LN 9-10-1944 5./KG100 Unknown
550162 A-5 6N+BP 9-10-1944 6./KG100 Unknown
550166 A-5 6N+GP 9-10-1944 6./KG100 Unknown
550168 A-5 F8+AX 14-5-1944 13./KG40 Unknown
550170 A-5 6N+AP 9-10-1944 6./KG100 Unknown
550172 A-5 6N+HP 9-10-1944 6./KG100 Unknown
550213 A-5 ??+?? 5-7-1944 5./KG40 Unknown
550230 A-5 GP+RA 13-7-1944 I/KG40 Unknown
550235 A-5 GP+RE Unknown I/KG40 Unknown
550263 A-5 6N+AM 9-10-1944 4./KG100 Unknown
550266 A-5 GM+DJ 9-10-1944 6./KG100 Unknown
550319 A-5 DV+OL 9-10-1944 6./KG100 Unknown
550324 A-5 DV+OQ 9-10-1944 6./KG100 Unknown
32013 A-0 DR+IU ??/09/44 IV/KG40 War booty
550256 A-5 GP+RY mid-1945 RebuilttoA-7 War booty
15158 A-1 GI+BS 21-2-1942 Arado Wing fracture
5 V5 PM+OD 23-6-1943 5thprototype Wrecked
15216 A-1 VE+UP Unknown KdE,(diving) Wrecked
332237 A-3 ??+?? 27-6-1944 EK25 Wrecked
332476 A-3 ??+?? Unknown I/KG1 Wrecked
332491 A-3 V4+IS 1-8-1944 8./KG1 Wrecked
332515 A-3 DW+CS 3-5-1944 I/KG1 Wrecked
335004 A-3 ??+?? Unknown V16(trials) Wrecked
335005 A-3 ??+?? Unknown V17(trainer) Wrecked
550221 A-5 ??+?? 13-6-1944 6./KG40 Wrecked


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2022)

TS439 captured beute tail gunner detail 18-09-1944 Monday


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2022)

MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS














HEINKEL HE177 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2022)

15271He177A-1VF+RT??/06/44DLHEngine fire















Foto, Luftwaffe, Heinkel He 177 Schwerer Bomber in Salzburg 1943, 02 (N)50441 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Luftwaffe, Heinkel He 177 Schwerer Bomber in Salzburg 1943, 02 (N)50441 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2022)

TS439

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

wrknr 535366 He177A-3 GP+WP 28-6-1944 V35 , KdE Unknown














B43 Foto schw. Bomber Heinkel He 177 Greif mit Tarnanstrich Antenne Bugkanzel | eBay


Entdecken Sie B43 Foto schw. Bomber Heinkel He 177 Greif mit Tarnanstrich Antenne Bugkanzel in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Aug 26, 2022)

Any Ideas on what antenna is mounted on this one? An Purpose?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

I think a probe. To lightly build to be a balloon difuser.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2022)

Actually the GP+WP , Werk Nummer 535366, was the He-177 V35 prototype. She was used for tests of the pressurised cockpit.

A nice shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Actually the GP+WP , Werk Nummer 535366, was the He-177 V35 prototype. She was used for tests of the pressurised cockpit.
> 
> A nice shot.





Snautzer01 said:


> wrknr 535366 He177A-3 GP+WP 28-6-1944 V35 , KdE Unknown

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2022)

captured beute french 















F010230 Heinkel HE 274. German Aircraft | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for F010230 Heinkel HE 274. German Aircraft at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 28, 2022)

Was it ever in Luftwaffe markings?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2022)

TS439 captured beute














HEINKEL HE177 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> captured beute french



I dunno if "captured' is right for the He 274, only the V 1 prototype was finished at the Farman factory on the outskirts of Paris by the end of the war, but it was not flight worthy. This looks like after it had been finished by SNCASO designated AAS 01A in late 1945. The He 274 V 2 prototype didn't fly until 1947.



Capt. Vick said:


> Was it ever in Luftwaffe markings?



I've only ever seen it in its dark green with Armee de l'Air markings, that's not to say it never wore German markings (if I said that, someone would come along and "Voila!" and we'll see a rare but clear view of the prototype in LW markings! True story!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------

